# Burger Time!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Living in a hotel (that's another story), it's not an easy task to eat well most of the time. I don't have the budget to eat out daily so wife and I cook on an electric fry-pan, a crock pot, or in the microwave. We try to eat healthy as much as we can, but sometimes a man has to beak the bonds of boredom and just make what he wants. Tonight... Wife and I compromised.

I made these tonight. Teriyaki Turkey Cheeseburgers on whole wheat deli flat bread. Ground turkey mixed with a little brown sugar, soy sauce, mini orange and yellow sweet peppers, Vidalia onion, panko, garlic, and egg sub. Pictured is mine (Wife's had way less cheese). The corn was boiled until tender and then pan seared in a little butter and EVOO. The cheese around the edges is crispy like a potato chip.



















It's the same burger, just halfed and an extra corn.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good  nice job especially from a hotel room!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I love burgers and when I'm in SD I book a hotel room right across the street from In & Out Burger and eat there all day long until I'm sick.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I love a good burger, but I can't seem to make a good one and the last few resteraunt attempts have also been dissapointing.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

No so sure about the burger, but the corn looks great. The method you used to cook it sounds very interesting and I think I will be trying it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Stuffed! .. Had leftovers tonight. Need something to smoke now.

<BURP!> ........... Excuse me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need a cheeseburger now!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

In & Out and Five Guys are, to me, the best in the business.

No photos, but last week I made a 50/50 chuck shoulder and lamb shoulder burger with black truffles and aged gruyere. It was heavenly.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Best "go out to eat" burger I've had was in South Carolina at a place called Fuddrucker's... Great burgers, IF you have to go out for one.

Fuddruckers®, World's Greatest Hamburgers®


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another good burger place to try is Bagger Dave's. They are popping up in Michigan right now. Ton of toppings, sauces burgers buns. I'm not sure if they're nationwide though.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Awesome Burger! If Linda would make them for me I'd eat them often. How much healthier are they than a regular burger.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks tasty Dale.
You sound like me, always experimenting with burgers.

I and my boys like one where I add bread crumbs and italian seasonings to the ground beef and then after cooking top with marina sauce and mozzarella cheese.


----------

